# Something fishy is goin on with my orange glofish



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

I have been pretty sure that this fish is a male (more streamlined than my female danio) but slowly over the past week it's stomach has gotten slightly larger day by day. At first I thought I was wrong and maybe it is a female, but it's belly doesnt look like that of a gravid danio. Its not rounded, more of a lumpy swollen belly (but not dropsy swollen). Today it seems a bit less active..... I have heard/read about giving them a shelled pea to get rid of any digestion problems but I am not sure how to do this. Is it a raw pea? Will frozen peas work if I let it thaw? Heres a pic I took tonight, any help/ advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

get some spirulina flakles and feed onec a week..that will help to keep them cleaned out.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Danio= Egg layer. It won't get pregnant. 

Skinned blanched peas are a good place to start. Then something weekly (peas spirulina etc) to keep him clean.


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, I know they dont get pregnant (livebearer), I thought gravid meant "with eggs"??


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I had to look that one up, you are right! I had only ever heard it in relation to livebearers so i thought it was specific to livebearers, but I am wrong!


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

Sadly my orange glofish passed away the other day. I had tried the spirulina flakes and he seemed much better, his tummy had gone back to normal and he was swimming around more and then suddenly he stopped swimming and flipped upside down. My sister-in-law was watching when it happened ( I blame her, I feel like dying when she is around too!)


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow that's different. Nothing like getting better just so it could pass away.


----------



## TheOtherNewGuy (May 4, 2009)

207lauras said:


> Sadly my orange glofish passed away the other day. I had tried the spirulina flakes and he seemed much better, his tummy had gone back to normal and he was swimming around more and then suddenly he stopped swimming and flipped upside down. My sister-in-law was watching when it happened* ( I blame her, I feel like dying when she is around too!)*


haha thats great


----------

